# Still life shrimp



## Mark Evans (15 May 2010)

so, the perfect host for some macro images....A dead shrimp.

DONT PANIC! i didn't kill it! well not deliberately at least. The little sucker died of something, but of what I don't know.

Now this has confirmed what i've always thought about the eye. it's not possible to get it sharp throughout, because of it's round nature.

The still life, gave me chance to get the lighting just right.

Poser   how i jest in the face of death


----------



## Nick16 (15 May 2010)

incredible. simply stunning.


----------



## ceg4048 (15 May 2010)

Delicious colors and brilliant clarity mate. Nice one. Love the detail in the eyes in the last one!

Cheers,


----------



## samc (15 May 2010)

amazing shot mate. 

i love the colours on the bit the fealers connect on to. whatever thats called  the green speckled bits. its amazing how much detail they have on them. we dont see half of it.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 May 2010)

samc said:
			
		

> amazing shot mate.



cheers bud.



			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> incredible. simply stunning.



thanks mate.



			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Delicious colors and brilliant clarity mate. Nice one. Love the detail in the eyes in the last one!



cheers Clive. Whenever I take these macro shots, I always think of you...as i've said before.   I must impress Clive, I must impress Clive.


----------



## John Starkey (15 May 2010)

Awesome macro shots Mark,
regards,
john.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 May 2010)

Macro photography at its best, as expected from Mark


----------



## ceg4048 (16 May 2010)

saintly said:
			
		

> ceg4048 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Oh yeah? I'm gonna have to find me some shrimp in the supermarket and really show you how it's done mate.

Cheers,


----------



## Mark Evans (16 May 2010)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah?



 you've a 'god' like status and I know you fully appreciate anything that resembles science or anything that may delve into a world unseen. you helped me step into your world of the matrix a long time ago   



			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to find me some shrimp in the supermarket and really show you how it's done mate.



thats a good idea actually. I nearly bout some 'critters' from P@H....the live lizard feed. for macro shots of crickets etc.


----------



## oldwhitewood (18 May 2010)

I like the detail you can see on it's front legs and also that eye is something else, what is going on there? Mental.


----------



## mr. luke (18 Jun 2010)

Great shots.
I can just imagine you there, posing this little dead shrimp and talking soothingly to him...


----------



## flygja (19 Jun 2010)

Reminds me of that HBO series - Six Feet Under. Also remind me not to throw away dead shrimp next time


----------



## George Farmer (24 Jun 2010)

I love the way you can take us into another world with the amount of detail that we'd never see usually.

I'd like to see just how close you can get to the eye, either by upping the magnification on the lens, or by cropping and zooming, or a combination.

We run the danger of taking your excellent photography for granted these days, as there's so much top-end stuff from you.  I for one really appreciate you sharing it with us all.

Marvellous stuff!  Keep up the great work.


----------

